#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Please help! Paste location and size - windows metafile

## mnemz

Hello,


I would really appreciate any help. 
I have to paste around 50 tables from Excel to Powerpoint in enhanced metafile format. 
These need to be positioned  on a powerpoint slide 4 cm from top and 0.75 from the left
The width needs to be 25 cm and the height will vary so should change to suit with the width.
Currently i do this manually through editing each image's size and position.  

Is there any coding i can use for this?  or an easier option?

I know how to insert and run coding but not much else so would appreciate help including a code i dont have to edit but can copy and paste straight in. 

Thank you in advance!

----------

